# Benötige Hilfe mit DB Treiber



## Stefan81 (16. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein VRML Programm geschrieben, welches mittels eines Java Script Node (nicht Javascript) Datensätze aus einer Datenbank liest und über VRML ausgibt. Das VRML Programm läuft über den Octaga-Player.

Das Programm funktioniert soweit ohne Probleme (lokal), auch die Datenbankabfrage. Das Ganze soll nun aber online verfügbar sein. Ich möchte allerdings nicht, das jeder User sich die MySQL Treiber installieren muss. Im Prinzip geht es darum dieses Programm auf einem Rechner ohne vorhandenen MySQL Treiber zum laufen zu bringen.

Ich habe nicht die Möglichkeit ein Jar-File zu verwenden, da dies nicht von VRML aufgerufen wird. (Habe ich schon versucht)

Der Treiber wird bei mir über Class.forName() geladen und ich verwende die mysql-connector-java-5.1.6-bin.jar

Ich suche schon seit Stunden nach einer Lösung oder zumindest eines möglichen Lösungsansatzes. 

Ist es überhaupt möglich den MySQL-Treiber von einem nicht lokalen Ort (Internet) zu laden?
Gäbe es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit den Treiber in das Class-File einzufügen?
Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten?

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen. Da dies das erste mal ist, das ich mit Java arbeite, wären weiterführende Anleitungen oder Links zu möglichen Lösungen sehr hilfreich für mich.


Danke

Stefan


----------



## maki (16. Okt 2008)

Schon mal an Java Webstart gedacht?


----------



## Stefan81 (17. Okt 2008)

Ich habe mir einige Java Web Start Tutorials angeschaut. Dabei bin ich aber auf 2 Probleme gestoßen.

1. Java Web Start wird mittels eines JNLP Files gestartet. Ich kann aber nur Javascript und Class Files aus VRML heraus aufrufen.

2. Java Web Start möchte von mir eine main-class haben. Aber mein Java File besitzt keine, da dies kein Standardprogramm ist, sondern eine Scripterweiterung.

Das sind im Prinzip fast die gleichen Probleme, welche ich mit Jar Files habe.

Aber Danke erstmal.


----------



## maki (17. Okt 2008)

Hast du etwa ein Applet?


----------



## Stefan81 (17. Okt 2008)

Ja kann man sagen. Es ist nicht ohne Octaga Player und VRML lauffähig.

Das hätte ich gleich sagen sollen, oder? javascript:emoticon('')


----------

